# PCT for First LGD Cycle



## redbluegreen (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello,

Looking for advice on what to take as a PCT for my LGD Cycle, looked around and seen a lot of differing info, you guys are good with this stuff, so thought I would ask here.

Thanks.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello bud.

What dosages and how long?


----------



## redbluegreen (Dec 29, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Hello bud.
> 
> What dosages and how long?


 10mg ED for 8 weeks.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

redbluegreen said:


> 10mg ED for 8 weeks.


 :whistling: no doubt you will be 100% shut down.

I did 10mg for 6 weeks and I did clomid and tamoxifen for my pct I did clomid at 50/25/25 and tamoxifen at 20/20/10/10 totalling 4 weeks. I also did aromasin at 12.5mg e2d starting on day 2 for the first week.

But I would personally just recommend the clomid and nolva, what I did was probably overkill with aromasin.

I'd invest in some creatine during pct to help you keep a pumped up feeling too.


----------



## redbluegreen (Dec 29, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> :whistling: no doubt you will be 100% shut down.
> 
> I did 10mg for 6 weeks and I did clomid and tamoxifen for my pct I did clomid at 50/25/25 and tamoxifen at 20/20/10/10 totalling 4 weeks. I also did aromasin at 12.5mg e2d starting on day 2 for the first week.
> 
> ...


 Is it against the forums rules to ask for sources on clomid and nolva? my sarms source doesn't sell them and I don't know where else to get them.

Thanks.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

redbluegreen said:


> Is it against the forums rules to ask for sources on clomid and nolva? my sarms source doesn't sell them and I don't know where else to get them.
> 
> Thanks.


 http://www.researchliquids.eu/

I got clomiphene and tamoxifen from here.

Worked fine for me, but it isnt pharma, youll have to source that yourself if you want it.

Also sells SARMS too, and its g2g.


----------



## redbluegreen (Dec 29, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> http://www.researchliquids.eu/
> 
> I got clomiphene and tamoxifen from here.
> 
> ...


 Thanks dude, that site looks fantastic.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

redbluegreen said:


> Thanks dude, that site looks fantastic.


 Yeah it's pretty good


----------

